# Aib visa card - over limit fee



## IKON (18 Aug 2009)

Hi,

I have been charged EUR 7 for going over the limit by 2EUR on my VISA CARD. Has anybody come across with this? The point which annoys me is, why couldn't they deny transation if it is over the limit and eliminate the need for charging this fee???


----------



## vectra (18 Aug 2009)

same here.  i was charged 8euro by ulster bank by going 50euro over my credit limit.it does state this on the back of the statement every month.  check and see if its on your statement


----------



## moneyhoney (19 Aug 2009)

IKON said:


> The point which annoys me is, why couldn't they deny transation if it is over the limit and eliminate the need for charging this fee???



Sometimes it's the interest charged that pushes your balance over the limit......


----------



## pjmn (19 Aug 2009)

IKON said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been charged EUR 7 for going over the limit by 2EUR on my VISA CARD. Has anybody come across with this? The point which annoys me is, why couldn't they deny transation if it is over the limit and eliminate the need for charging this fee???


 
a) I'm not an AIB employee and have no affiliation with them
b) Is it in their terms and conditions that they charge an over-limit fee? 
c) If they denied your transaction, would you also have felt aggrieved, annoyed and embarrassed with them for putting you in that position....?

Personally, I think it’s a bit like the speed limit on the roads – I know what the speed limit it, and I also know that if I go over the limit (and am caught) I’ll get fined.


----------



## demoivre (19 Aug 2009)

IKON said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been charged EUR 7 for going over the limit by 2EUR on my VISA CARD. Has anybody come across with this? The point which annoys me is, why couldn't they deny transation if it is over the limit and eliminate the need for charging this fee???



Given the electronic nature of ccs I didn't think you could make a purchase with a cc that allowed you to exceed your limit - was it interest added that pushed your balanced beyond your sanctioned limit as _moneyhoney_ alluded to above.


----------



## Locke (19 Aug 2009)

vectra said:


> same here. i was charged 8euro by ulster bank by going 50euro over my credit limit.it does state this on the back of the statement every month. check and see if its on your statement


 
Exactly. It's on the back of the statement. By law it has to be, therefore you can't blame the bank or get frustrated with them over them doing what you signed up for.


----------



## demoivre (19 Aug 2009)

Cost comparison survey in here shows that almost all cc issuers apply an over limit fee.


----------



## IKON (19 Aug 2009)

Thanks for the replies folks...

It is not the Interest which pused it over the limit, just the purchases. The banks seem to deliberatlely let it go over the limit and charge fee, when they have the option of declining the trasaction.

I suppose I just need to keep close eye on the limit.


----------



## Blackberry (2 Sep 2009)

IKON said:


> Thanks for the replies folks...
> 
> It is not the Interest which pused it over the limit, just the purchases. The banks seem to deliberatlely let it go over the limit and charge fee, when they have the option of declining the trasaction.
> 
> I suppose I just need to keep close eye on the limit.


 

Not all CC transactions go online for authorisation by the credit card company. Some chip transactions are offline and therefore no check is made on the cardholder balance (The chip is validated by the terminal). Once these are posted to the account, they can easily push an account overlimit. This could explain why you were allowed overlimit.


----------



## jhegarty (2 Sep 2009)

My AIB Gold card will let me go over €1000 over credit limit.

Went €1 over last week and got charged the €7. But that's the way it works.


----------



## Bronte (3 Sep 2009)

IKON said:


> It is not the Interest which pused it over the limit, just the purchases. The banks seem to deliberatlely let it go over the limit and charge fee, when they have the option of declining the trasaction.


 
This is riduculous, it was you who put it over the limit.  If you can't manage a credit card then you should get rid of it.


----------



## nlgbbbblth (21 Sep 2009)

my card lets me go up to 10% over the limit.


----------



## Aurnia (22 Sep 2009)

Curious on this and had a conversation in work only last week on limits.

Either card limits are very low these days or people spending way too much money on still living beyond their means to go over their limit.
Compared to some of my work colleagues, 1 even on a higher salary, I seem to have quite a high limit but that's over yrs of usage and being a good customer - paying on time and mostly over the years in full.

I've an AIB standard or Classic credit card. Not one of these new fangled Be/click/Gold or 0% or anything. Have it 11 yrs and I've never needed anywhere near my limits and it's now 10k and been that for 2 yrs. I use it (except over the last few months) but use it pretty much wisely overall to a point and over the yrs I guess I paid max of a twentieth of my 10k limit on interest. Yep that's about 500 euro max max in 11 yrs but probably really only in the region of 300-400 ish in 11 yrs.

If it's the new type of cards that are have lower rate of interest then it seems to have been a trade off with a lower credit limit and not really I think good over all if people can't seem to live within their chosen or given limit. 
That said proper usage is using for convienance not spending money that really isn't affordable or allowed to spend by the bank given on earnings and credit history.

Perhaps it's just me and forgive me for saying but think people really have lost the run of themselves with buying on credit. Going over limits or even close to them is not a good thing and not something that should be considered a goal. Same with getting into serious amounts of interest. 

We really are becoming more American on this.


----------



## mercman (22 Sep 2009)

My daughter moved to AIB and got an AIB Visa Card. for three months in a row when she went over her limit a tiny amount she was charged €7. She contacted them and got a refund. This is pathetic that the /bank are able to charge this fee even when she goes over the limit by €1.


----------



## Blackberry (23 Sep 2009)

Always remember that a credit line on any credit card, has *A LIMIT* and is not a target.


----------



## mercman (23 Sep 2009)

Yeah, but for late payments I understand, but for going over limit I think it is crazy.


----------



## Blackberry (28 Sep 2009)

It's not that crazy.  Remember that credit card debt is unsecured and hence there is additional risk for the card issuer.  If the cardholder is working outside the limit that the bank deem appropriate from a risk perspective, then it is only proper to charge a fee.


----------



## el88s (1 Oct 2009)

if you call your bank and request a refund, they will refund the fee if they deem it to be unfair.state your case to them. also if you say youre going to close your card,theyll offer you a card with a lower interest rate, in aib case,the click card at 8.5%


----------



## johnny1234 (1 Oct 2009)

el88s said:


> if they deem it to be unfair.



If they deem it unfair !! Are you mad. These are the institutions that kept uping the credit limits on people. Now if someone pays their bill on time all the time, the Bank hold the right to make a charge if customer A has gone over the limit a few quid.

Anybody that thinks the Bank are correct are either working for the Bank or simply don't get it.


----------



## Bronte (2 Oct 2009)

I really don't understand so many people going even close to their limit. If people don't like the charges why don't they get rid of their cards?


----------



## mercman (2 Oct 2009)

You're missing the point. If the account is maintained and kept in order totally, no late payments or any other matters, why charge somebody a derisory €7 for going say €10 over the limit.


----------



## Bronte (2 Oct 2009)

mercman said:


> You're missing the point. If the account is maintained and kept in order totally, no late payments or any other matters, why charge somebody a derisory €7 for going say €10 over the limit.


 
Why would anyone go over the limit 3 times in 3 months?  I don't want to be personal about your daughter but didn't she learn the 1st and 2nd time.  In any case the account is not well maintained and totally in order.  She has broken the limit agreed with the bank?


----------



## Kev (2 Oct 2009)

It is easily done, in the UK I had a direct debit and it was only for £5,  put some money into the bank 1  day prior to the money been taken out. However the banks terms and conditions said that any direct debit money had to be in the bank 2 days prior to any direct debit being take out. The bank kindly charge me £19 for that mistake.

You can check an ATM for a balance but it is not always up to-date as you may spent some money and the banks does not updated accounts to reflect the last 3 or 4 days spending therefore do not rely on a balance on any ATM machine.


----------



## missey1978 (7 Oct 2009)

get a load of this....I went over my limit too on my visa...bucause of a fraudlent transaction done on line!! i rang them to report it and asked them why it happened )ie why did it go through when the money wasnt there to meet the transaction) and i was told by the girl that she genuinely didnt have a clue!!! Yet...if i was in a shop i would be told that my card has been refused...go figure!!!


----------



## BONDGIRL (19 Oct 2009)

Bronte, Well thats it, you get a CC and intend to pay it off wisely then you spend spend spend and it gets harder to manage!
I am paying my credit cards off next month when I get let go from my job, I cant wait to close them and I am 100% not getting one again as I am a diseaster with them! I honestly admit that!


----------



## dereko1969 (19 Oct 2009)

People should realise that they can ask to have their limit reduced, when an increase is suggested by the bank it does not have to be accepted. People need to take a bit more responsibility for their actions and not go off whinging that they got charged for breaking the terms of their credit card.


----------



## Guest105 (1 Aug 2011)

Yesterday I had to book emergency airline tickets for relatives to a far off destination that took me €400 over my €2000 limit with AIB click card. So to avoid the fee I called their customer services helpline last evening long after the card was used asking them for permission to extend my credit limit and they very kindly did so without any questions asked. I was very pleased with the service received


----------

